# Should I cover my wind turbines in the winter?



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No need to cover them. Attic needs ventilation year-round.
If you're worried about heat loss, add insulation to the ceiling. Once the heat passes the ceiling, it's gone and blocking the vents won't help, and may cause condensation and mold issues.


----------



## ssmcalister (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

As well as ice damming.


----------

